# Outdoor storage of sheetrock



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

I need to store approx 80 sheets of sheetrock on my trailer outside and it'll be well below freezing the entire time. Does sheetrock need to be acclimated to indoor temps before hanging? I know that wood and plastics expand and contract due to temps but I don't know if gypsum does.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Dustball said:


> I need to store approx 80 sheets of sheetrock on my trailer outside and it'll be well below freezing the entire time. Does sheetrock need to be acclimated to indoor temps before hanging? I know that wood and plastics expand and contract due to temps but I don't know if gypsum does.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dustin


Lumberyards store rock in outdoor temperatures all the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> Lumberyards store rock in outdoor temperatures all the time.:thumbsup:


Yes but are they hung immediately after being brought indoors?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Dustball said:


> Yes but are they hung immediately after being brought indoors?


Our drywaller brings the rock to our site in an open truck (Vermont 16 below zero ) Pulls it off the truck and gets it on the lift. By the time he is hung, cleaned up & ready for 1st coat of taping, that rock is acclimated. I really don't see it as a problem. :blink:


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't find it now but I had the same type of question, on the opposite end of the spectrum, following Hurricane Katrina. We were hanging rock in 90+ temps and 90% humidity in some cases. I was worrying about it shrinking once the homes were cooled down into the 70's and the humidity was reduced dramatically by the A/C. I found it on USGypsums site somewhere that drywall is not really affected by "normal" temperature fluctuations or "normal" humidity. Now, the mud work is a different story.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

it shouldn't be a problem, just make sure that you keep water off it.


----------

